# New TMS motorcycles w/out engine now on eBay (good "rolling chassis")



## emoto (May 5, 2008)

The guy that sold me the TMS sport bike is now selling the same TMS rolling chassis on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tms2...NameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1728Q2em123

I put instructions for converting this motorcycle here:
www.electricmotion.org

Cost of the rolling chassis (everything minus an engine):

$650 + shipping

Shipping = $395 for one, and $250 for each additional

Pickup is an option if you live in the L.A. / California area. 

If you have any questions, contact (not me):
Contact Mike
TEL: 626.388.9898
email: [email protected]
http://t-motorsports.com/

Happy Riding,

-Lennon


----------

